
Show HN: I built a static blog generator in Ruby - lbrito
https://github.com/lbrito1/sane-blog-builder
======
chrisked
Like the minimal setup. Typography could use more contrast, line height and
font-size in my mind. I don’t find it pleasant to read on my Max iPhone.

~~~
lbrito
Thanks for the feedback! I _really_ appreciate any input on front-end stuff.

